# tybee pier



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

I have great news for all. the pier is hot.The pomano have moved in.spent the early part of the morning at TYBEE PIER! left home at 5am stopped by got some live shrimp and beat the sun there. Started the day with a nice trout . then the pomano started biting. Also big black drum are being taken on dead shrimp with the shell and head off around the pier. The bull whiting are being caught as well. Fishing the out going tide.slowed to a crawl.But still had a good day 4 pomano ,three trout and 6 whiting.A GOOD DAY FISHING AND AWAY FROM WORK.CATCH UM UP AND TIGHT LINES.:fishing:


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Fishytails. We were just talking about fishing this weekend. I hope we can dodge the rain, but we do need it.


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

*sail/fish*

Yes, we do need the rain.good luck. be back around the 12th fron indiana.fishingthrough the 15th ,staying on the is. bring the yak, the mother ,the wife and the brother for the week .:fishing: on


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful !!!!!! I had no luck w/pomps or the drum last w/end...Nice report...see yall the following w/end. It looks like the weather will be great....Tight lines


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

How is the fishing at night down there? i plan on going tomorrow night, its only supposed to rain for about an hour around 9pm, then just cloudy till around noon saturday, do the sharks bite at night?????????????????:fishing: :fishing: 






Friday night forecast

6pm
79° F
Partly Sunny

7pm
77° F
Partly Sunny

8pm
74° F
Cloudy

9pm
72° F
T-Storms

10pm
71° F
Cloudy

11pm
70° F
Cloudy

12am
68° F
Cloudy

1am
67° F
Cloudy


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

gonnawin-

So are we ditching the women and hitting the pier?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Most definatly !! Take or prepare some good leader material...."fresh" cut bait will render your best results.... Water Temperature (WTMP): 75.2 °F 

You won't catch JAWS but some niceins are in there...Take a picture !!


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Armyman, yes

Doright, is the pier they are talking about the one with the pavillion? it says free admission, is that true? and do you need a saltwater fishing license to fish from the pier/ surf, you dont need one south carolina, never fished salt in GA so im trying to be ready:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

where is a good place to get bait there???????????????????????


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

If your going after shark....use what you catch off the end..... Any thing else you can get from Tybee bait & tackle or the fresh seafood market just before or after (depending on direction of travel) thunderbolt bridge....One word of advise now that your set up for the biters...your not allowed to actually fish for shark on Tybee !!! No i'm not kidding.......use heavy mono!!! I've only lost one shark there and I've never used steel...


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

gonnawin said:


> Armyman, yes
> 
> Doright, is the pier they are talking about the one with the pavillion? it says free admission, is that true? and do you need a saltwater fishing license to fish from the pier/ surf, you dont need one south carolina, never fished salt in GA so im trying to be ready:fishing: :fishing:


Yes on all accounts...Not a problem...I'll probably be fishing your waters sooner or later and need your help...it's a small world...

By the way if it don't shake it's head....you gotta ray.. Good luck


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

DORIGHT said:


> Yes on all accounts...Not a problem...I'll probably be fishing your waters sooner or later and need your help...it's a small world...
> 
> By the way if it don't shake it's head....you gotta ray.. Good luck


so yes you need a salt water license? is so where is the nearest place to buy one?
so you cant target sharks, but are you aloud to keep them if one is caught?


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

get your liscence at wal mart or bass pro costs the same everywhere


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

According to the regs on the DNR website there isnt a saltwater license, please correct me if im wrong but is the green license you get for freshwater used for salt as well??


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

It's just the regular old license you get for fishing at wallyworld....nuthing special..


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

armyman2007 said:


> gonnawin-
> 
> So are we ditching the women and hitting the pier?


no fishing is seasonal women are all year long.


----------

